# Who's on the first slab mp3



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm trying to track down a clean mp3 of the who's on the first slab "Abbott and Costello" thatDebra Skillman-Anello and I wrote some years ago the Goblinville website that had it is defunked. if someone has a clear version they can share let me know A facebook friend is looking.
this routine....Who's On The Slab? Video by bfjou812 | Photobucket


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Got one thanks.
http://halloweenpropmaster.com/sounds/who's on first.mp3


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Moved to correct forum.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

diggerc said:


> I'm trying to track down a clean mp3 of the who's on the first slab "Abbott and Costello" thatDebra Skillman-Anello and I wrote some years ago the Goblinville website that had it is defunked. if someone has a clear version they can share let me know A facebook friend is looking.
> this routine....Who's On The Slab? Video by bfjou812 | Photobucket


That's a video I did for a test a few years ago of my 3-axis skulls. I do have the file if you're interested, PM me with your e-mail and I can send it to you.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

bfjou812 said:


> That's a video I did for a test a few years ago of my 3-axis skulls. I do have the file if you're interested, PM me with your e-mail and I can send it to you.


Big thanks I'll let you know if I still need it later, I cant get to Facebook at work
Guess somehow "Haunt" get's past the server internet filter here.


----------

